# Um welche Tiere handelt es sich



## unicorn (2. Juli 2008)

hallo liebe Teichfreunde,
tut mir leid falls ich wieder mal ne Frage stelle, die es schon gab...hab jetzt über ne Stunde überall gesucht aber nix gefunden.

könnt ihr mir sagen um was für Tiere es sich handelt?
das 1. ist ca. 2 cm lang, der __ Käfer auch in etwa.


----------



## Digicat (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: sorry!*

Servus Manuela


Gelbrandkäferlarve
Rückenschwimmer

Warum Sorry, wir helfen doch gerne


----------



## unicorn (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: sorry!*

danke Helmut - das ging ja fix.
Ja ich weiß dass ihr gerne helft aber es gibt ja die Suchfunktion 

schade, hatte bei der Larve auf eine von __ Libellen gehofft...


----------



## Digicat (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: sorry!*

Servus Manuela



> schade, hatte bei der Larve auf eine von __ Libellen gehofft...


Warum Schade, Du hast bestimmt in deinem Teich die eine oder andere Libellenlarve  , nur hast du sie noch nicht entdeckt. Die Libellen gehören zu einen der ersten die sich am Teich ansiedeln.

__ Gelbrandkäfer bzw. deren Larven sind doch auch schön, die __ Käfer besonders  .


----------



## chromis (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: sorry!*

Hi,

das ist keine Gelbrandkäferlarve und auch keine vom Furchenschwimmer. Gelbrandkäferlarven haben immer diese gebogene Körperhaltung und werden wesentlich größer:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/fo...archresults&search=insekten-s&searchoptions=3 
Furchenschwimmerlarven sind viel gestreckter.

Die gezeigte Larve muss von einer kleineren Käferart stammen und findet sich bei mir oft auch im Regenfass.


----------



## Digicat (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: sorry!*

Servus Rainer

Sorry, aber habe nix von Furchenschwimmer geschrieben  
........ __ Rückenschwimmer  

Mit der Gelbrandkäferlarve kannst recht haben


----------



## chromis (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: sorry!*

Hallo Helmut,

natürlich hast Du nichts von Furchenschwimmer geschrieben. Ich wollte nur für Bild 1 die beiden bekanntesten Käferarten auschließen.

Welche Art das jetzt ist, kann ich leider auch nicht sagen. Selbst in Engelhardt/Was lebt in Tümpel, Bach und Weiher sind von den meisten Wassserkäfern keine Larven abgebildet.


----------



## Digicat (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: sorry!*

Habe jetzt unseren "alten Freund" Stanek zu Rate gezogen.

http://www.hydro-kosmos.de/winsekt/wins12.jpg
Gelbrandkäferlarve


----------



## chromis (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: sorry!*

Ja, Stanek's Larve ist vom Gelbrand. Die Larve auf dem Foto von Manuela hat einen gedrungeneren Körperbau und viel kleinere Zangen. Zudem zeigen sie niemals die gekrümmte Körperhaltung der Gelbrandkäferlarven.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: sorry!*

Hi,

also ich hab beide Arten im Teich - diese Larve auf Bild 1 links schwimmt bei mir wie ein kleiner Fisch, die sind voll verfressen - gestern hat sich eine ertrunkene kleine Fliege geschnappt und ordentlich geknabbert.

Diese Larven sind so ca 2-3 cm lang, im Vergleich hab ich auch die dicken __ Gelbrandkäfer in meinem Teich die ebenfalls diese Länge haben, halt nur kugeliger sind - mir kommts also komisch vor das die Larve so groß gegenüber dem entwickelten __ Käfer sein soll ....

ich hab mal nen Bild von ner sich häutenden Libellenlarven gefunden, die sehen so ähnlich aus und meiner Meinung nach kommt dann auch die Größe hin gegenüber der entwickelten Libelle

Helmut, auf deinem Bild hat die Larve so wie 2 Hörner, die die bei mir rumschwimmen haben diese nicht - vieleicht ist ja dadurch der Unterschied zur Libellenlarve erkennbar

hmmm was meint Ihr ?


----------



## Digicat (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: sorry!*

Servus Ralf

Die schwimmt nicht bei mir herum  , sondern auf der HP von G.H. Stanek

Es könnte sich bei Manuela`s Bild in der Tat um eine Libellenlarve handeln  , wie auch Rainer vermutet. Aber bis auf die "Zangen" und die "Gekrümmtheit", schauts zum verwechseln ähnlich aus


----------



## Dr.J (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Um welche Tiere handelt es sich*

Themen-Überschrift geändert, da nicht aussagekräftig.


----------



## unicorn (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Um welche Tiere handelt es sich*

ergänzend kann ich noch sagen dass die Larve auf der Oberseite dunkel ist - also nicht so hell wie am Bauch. Und sie schwimmt ne Weile wie tot im Wasser und wenn man ihr näher kommt, schwimmt sie weg - wie eine Garnele etwa, also nicht wie ein Seepferdchen

und danke Jürgen - hätte ich auch selber dran denken können *schäm*


----------



## chromis (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Um welche Tiere handelt es sich*

Hi,



> Es könnte sich bei Manuela`s Bild in der Tat um eine Libellenlarve handeln , wie auch Rainer vermutet.


ich vermuten  nie im Leben  

Eine Libellenlarve hat ja auch keine Zangen sondern eine ausklappbare Fangmaske und zum Atmen muss die Libellenlarve auch nicht an die Wasseroberfläche. Ich hatte nur vermutet, dass es sich nicht um Furchenschwimmer- oder Gelbrandkäferlarven handelt. Es muss irgendeine Käferlarve sein, die Art kenne ich leider nicht :?


----------

